# Krull Smith- Ursa Orchids?



## weiweidc (Jun 10, 2009)

I was browsing Krull-Smith's website and noticed that all of Frank Smith's entire slipper orchid breeding program has been acquired by Ursa Orchids of Tampa. 
Does anyone know why this happened and have any information about Ursa Orchids?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2009)

There is another thread in this regard


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2009)

Here....

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12449&highlight=Krull


----------

